# Ibs and me



## misspop77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well here's my story...I've had stomach problems since I was very young (I'm now 27). It mostly had to do with nervousness when traveling. About 7 or 8 years ago I started getting IBS symptoms. I used to manage it (at least as much as I could) and I was able to work full time with no major issues. Only in the past 3 years have my symptoms seemed to increase and really effect my day to day life. I have been working as a caregiver to adults with disabilities for the past few years (is it a coincidence that's when my issues worsened?) and struggle every week with the uncertainty of when the next attack will come. Just today I had to call off work and my clients mother was telling me she may have to find someone else to care for her son b/c of all of the times I've had to call in sick and therefore leave her son with no one. I understand where she's coming from, but it's still very frustrating.Also I've told my boss on many occasions about my IBS and how it typically flares up in the morning, but she doesn't seem to care much b/c she hasn't offered me a new client in more than 6 months, when I know new ones come in all the time.Anyway I was glad to find this site with people who know what I'm going through.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

misspop77 said:


> Well here's my story...I've had stomach problems since I was very young (I'm now 27). It mostly had to do with nervousness when traveling. About 7 or 8 years ago I started getting IBS symptoms. I used to manage it (at least as much as I could) and I was able to work full time with no major issues. Only in the past 3 years have my symptoms seemed to increase and really effect my day to day life. I have been working as a caregiver to adults with disabilities for the past few years (is it a coincidence that's when my issues worsened?) and struggle every week with the uncertainty of when the next attack will come. Just today I had to call off work and my clients mother was telling me she may have to find someone else to care for her son b/c of all of the times I've had to call in sick and therefore leave her son with no one. I understand where she's coming from, but it's still very frustrating.Also I've told my boss on many occasions about my IBS and how it typically flares up in the morning, but she doesn't seem to care much b/c she hasn't offered me a new client in more than 6 months, when I know new ones come in all the time.Anyway I was glad to find this site with people who know what I'm going through.


you said your issues got worse when u started working as a caregiver.. how did your lifestyle change then? i mean sleep? stress? your diet? if you think back? i also had flare ups as a kid with travelling, the exitement caused it-combined with a sensitive tummy.. i think.. got in the way of fully enjoying my holdiday... my IBS have also been very connected to nervousness.. the last weeks before my wedding!? a few years ago... OMG! luckily nothing happend on the wedding day!







your boss could have been more thoughtful! :/


----------



## misspop77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well yes the hours are irregular (one day 12-6, the next 11-7) and the stress level has certainly increased. I currently still live at home with my brother who has a disability, and going to work and then coming home to have to deal with a lot of the same issues can be a bit much sometimes. I am trying to find a new job, maybe an office job, something regular that is "9-5" and in which is can leave all the work AT work. I'll just have to be patient and hope something comes along soon. Thanks for the input


----------

